# Hello out there!



## Miranda de la Costa (Aug 15, 2015)

My name is Miranda de la Costa, not my legal name but a  pen name I went by since I started writing by the age of 12. I am currently 27 years old and most of my work has been in fan fiction. I took a long hiatus from writing around June 2007 when my father was diagnosed with prostate and liver cancer and eventually passed. I didn't see the point in writing anymore but since last year my creative juices started flowing again. I currently reside in GA with my fiancé, and our three year old daughter.  I look forward to interacting with all of you and appreciate any critiques or tips that you all will give in the future!


----------



## JasonNewton (Aug 15, 2015)

Welcome, Miranda. I'm new too.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, Miranda. Welcome to our home 


Okay, so here's the lowdown. Once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own signature and avatar.

We also have the mentors in purple here that can help you around the forum, or help you with any writing needs you may have.

So, go explore and get to know us a little. You'll find us to be a rather diverse crowd. 


EDIT: I also notice you like to write fan-fiction. You should know we have a rule prohibiting fan-fiction on the forum for legal reasons, but anything else you want to contribute is absolutely fine.


----------



## Miranda de la Costa (Aug 15, 2015)

JasonNewton said:


> Welcome, Miranda. I'm new too.



Hi Jason! thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Boofy (Aug 15, 2015)

Heya Miranda! I'm Boofy. Good to have ya on board :3


----------



## Miranda de la Costa (Aug 15, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Heya Miranda! I'm Boofy. Good to have ya on board :3



Hi Boofy! Thanks for the warm welcome! I really like your avatar! It's adorable!


----------



## Boofy (Aug 15, 2015)

N'aww thank you ^^; I drew her maself. I'm sure you're gonna like it here, and we're gonna like having you around, Missus!


----------



## musichal (Aug 15, 2015)

Welcome, Miranda!  We're all looking forward to being Mirandized with your writing.  Something wrong about that sentence, but English was my first language and I kept failing it.  I finally graduated the sixth grade though, so I did get a formal education.  

I saw mustard explained about the ten posts.  If you have any questions, then ask me or any of the other Mentors.  We are a tightly wound community and love to welcome new members to the asylum.  I think that should have been "tightly knit."  And asylum and forum are synonyms, I think.  Anyway, we're glad you're here and look forward to your comments about our work, as well as critiquing yours.  All here are teachers; all here are students.  Don't be shy, just join right in our discussions, and have fun, too!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 16, 2015)

Welcome to the site, Miranda!  We are a friendly bunch of people, (in case you couldn't tell) and we don't have too many biters, I promise....


----------



## escorial (Aug 16, 2015)

View attachment 9332


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

Welcome, Miranda!  Glad to see you're already done with the Trial of the Ten Posts.  Looking forward to seeing you around the forum!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 16, 2015)

Welcome to the party!


----------

